# How often to feed Ghost Shrimp?



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

As the title asks, how often should I be feeding these little guys? I do it a 3-4 times a week, right now, and carefully drop betta pellets at the bottom of the tank when it's dark, so my betta doesn't eat it instead...

Also, I'm interesting in getting red cherry shrimp... would these be compatible with ghost shrimp?


----------



## emberdragon (Jan 27, 2011)

*You're doing fine*

Feeding them 3-4 times a week is not a bad thing for them. The best is a sinking pellet made for shrimp, but they will eat betta pellets (and blood worms if available). My betta, Mal decided that there were to be no ghost shrimp in his tank at all and ate the ones I put in.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghost shrimp will eat whenever. I feed them 3 pellets a day and they got huge pretty fast. My shrimp are the boss of the aquarium. They steal wafers from cories and steal pellets from my betta!:lol:

They are red cherry shrimp compatible, if well fed. If you starve them they could eat an RCS, so feed them well!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

My ghost shrimp likes to go up to the surface to steal food when I am feeding my fish i never worry about them starving cause I can see the food they eat in their back moving :shock:


----------

